# Bionic Radios



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

Does anybody have the radios separated out yet? I think I messed up with mine and want to reload just the radios. Had to fire up the charge till I straighten it up


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey man just to help you out this is the developer's forum buddy. You should post this in general section.


----------



## shiphtfour (Jul 14, 2011)

I too am interested in the radios, my phone won't connect to LTE anymore and I'm hoping flashing the radios again will fix the issue.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

You should have Verizon check your sim card

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

